# Terrifick Standard Poodles



## Rug Guy (Jan 29, 2019)

Anyone familiar with this line? Terri Sidell in Illinois is the breeder. Looking for input please, feel free to pm me if you don’t want to post publicly.


----------



## Shimmmer (Jan 12, 2020)

Have bred silver standards for a number of years


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

I’ve seen the dogs locally at conformation classes and club-sponsored health days. I would feel comfortable looking into this breeder, that is, asking for documentation of health testing, titles, how they raise puppies, and to contact past owners. They are pretty dogs!


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I looked at her info on poodlebreeders website and she looks excellent from that. Her dogs look like they have a lot of titles at both ends, which is a big plus for me.


----------



## Shimmmer (Jan 12, 2020)

Raindrops said:


> I looked at her info on poodlebreeders website and she looks excellent from that. Her dogs look like they have a lot of titles at both ends, which is a big plus for me.


Terri does title at both ends in UKC. Nice gal


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes, Terri, has been breedinv her silver's for a while now. Have had the pleasure of her company several times. In the past she bred to a Jateko silver boy I showed as well as my silver boy Quincy. Testing is important to her.


----------



## Rug Guy (Jan 29, 2019)

farleysd said:


> Yes, Terri, has been breedinv her silver's for a while now. Have had the pleasure of her company several times. In the past she bred to a Jateko silver boy I showed as well as my silver boy Quincy. Testing is important to her.


Your boy Quincy is in the pedigree of the litter I am researching.


----------



## Rug Guy (Jan 29, 2019)

Thank you everyone for your input. I am hoping to show my next guy and trying to do proper research


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Rug Guy said:


> Your boy Quincy is in the pedigree of the litter I am researching.


Quincy was a really great guy. His personality was fantastic, he was outgoing but not obnoxious! He showed like a dream and had grate angles both front and back. He lived to be 14, and led a particularly calm and healthy life. My regret is that I did not freeze his semen. Good luck with your puppy search.


----------



## Dan Nova (Apr 29, 2020)

I have one of Terri's poodles and he is amazing. The textbook definition of health according to every vet he's seen. He did have an incident with foxtail grass, but that's not due to breeding. Wonderful and very sweet. Terri is great. My family has had some part of this bloodline for almost 40 years now.


----------

